# unix command to disable software update



## James Clark (Aug 18, 2009)

hi

Can someone give me the unix command to simply disable automatic software updates or even beter to configure the verious options?


----------



## macbri (Aug 18, 2009)

```
softwareupdate --schedule off
```

To see the other available options:


```
softwareupdate -h
```


----------

